# Buying Advice:  NEW LED TV



## 123hero (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi Digitians,

I am on the look out for new TV.

1. Budget                         *30000-35000*
2. Display type and size? * LED , min 32 inch, must be full HD*
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? *watching TV, HD movies*
4. Ports Required? * USB, HDMI, Audio in/out and video in/out *
5. Preferred choice of brand? *Sony, Samsung, LG, *
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? * Sony, Samsung*
7. Any other info that you want to share. 

Should be Full HD, and must last me atleast 8-10 years.
I will be buying it from the shop as I dont wish to buy it online.
.
While visiting showrooms, what all things should I ask the salesman and what are the things to be wary about.

Regards,
123hero

- - - Updated - - -

I do not require a smart TV......just the normal TV would suffice.......I have a HATHWAY cable connection with set top box. Hence i have digital signal to my TV. Should have good sharpness. Which is the best panel for TVs ? Plasma or LED..which is better......the content would be mostly movies,daily soaps and NGC discovery channels and sports.


----------



## 123hero (Sep 30, 2014)

Guys.....any replies ????
Pls help me out.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 30, 2014)

Just get any Bravia mate. I can't suggest any particular model in that price range, but just check Sony's website and you'll find one.

PS: Some people prefer plasma, some LED. The contrast ratio of LEDs will be higher, while Plasma generally produces better quality picture. You can Google about the differences between the panel. However you should move to some DTH service to get the best picture. I had Hathway, I don't know if I can even call it 'digital'.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 30, 2014)

Go with LED as plasma easily get heat up and consume more electricity
Here, you can go anyone of them as there it isn't any major difference between Lg, Samsung and Sony
1. Samsung 32 3D
2. Samsung 32
3. Sony 32

I think in terms of looks Samsung wins and I personally own Samsung 40inch.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 30, 2014)

Samsung is prodcuing some really nice panels lately but keep in mind that the model you must not be older than 18 months since launch.


----------



## Minion (Oct 1, 2014)

If you need larger tv then plasma make more sense.

Advantages

1)Capable of producing deeper blacks allowing for superior contrast ratio.
2)Wider viewing angles than those of LCD; images do not suffer from degradation at less than straight ahead angles like LCDs. LCDs using IPS technology have the widest angles, but they do not equal the range of plasma primarily due to "IPS glow", a generally whitish haze that appears due to the nature of the IPS pixel design.
3)Less visible motion blur, thanks in large part to very high refresh rates and a faster response time, contributing to superior performance when displaying content with significant amounts of rapid motion.
4)Superior uniformity. LCD panel backlights nearly always produce uneven brightness levels, although this is not always noticeable. High-end computer monitors have technologies to try to compensate for the uniformity problem.
5)Unaffected by clouding from the polishing process. Some LCD panel types, like IPS, require a polishing process that can introduce a haze usually referred to as "clouding".
6)Less expensive for the buyer per square inch than LCD, particularly when equivalent performance is considered.

Disadvantages

1)Earlier generation displays were more susceptible to screen burn-in and image retention. Recent models have a pixel orbiter that moves the entire picture slower than is noticeable to the human eye, which reduces the effect of burn-in but does not prevent it
2)Due to the bistable nature of the colour and intensity generating method, some people will notice that plasma displays have a shimmering or flickering effect with a number of hues, intensities and dither patterns.
3)Earlier generation displays (circa 2006 and prior) had phosphors that lost luminosity over time, resulting in gradual decline of absolute image brightness. Newer models have advertised lifespans exceeding 100 000 hours, far longer than older CRT
4)Screen-door effects (black lines between rows of pixels) become noticeable on screen sizes larger than 127 cm (50 in); the effect is more visible at shorter viewing distances.
5)Uses more electrical power, on average, than an LCD TV using an LED backlight. Older CCFL backlights for LCD panels used quite a bit more power, and older plasma TVs used quite a bit more power than recent models.
6)Does not work as well at high altitudes above 2 km[18] due to pressure differential between the gases inside the screen and the air pressure at altitude. It may cause a buzzing noise. Manufacturers rate their screens to indicate the altitude parameters.[18]
7)For those who wish to listen to AM radio, or are amateur radio operators (hams) or shortwave listeners (SWL), the radio frequency interference (RFI) from these devices can be irritating or disabling.
8)Plasma displays are generally heavier than LCD, and may require more careful handling such as being kept upright.

Hope this helps.

For General Use I would suggest you a LED.

I will suggest you to get this 
Philips 40PFL4958


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 1, 2014)

Simple one LCD<PLASMA<LED


----------



## Minion (Oct 2, 2014)

^Led are not always better than Plasma due to above mentioned reason they both have advantages and disadvantages.

You need to choose one according to requirement.


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 4, 2014)

Lg lb5820 may be the best option ...


----------

